# Apex Pro - First look



## cave dave (Oct 25, 2006)

The Princeton Tec Apex Pro is a new headlamp from PT. It is a 2 x CR123 version of the APEX. I got it at www.brightguy.com







It operates the same way as the APEX and has the same brightness. The runtimes are different but its hard to say what they are until somebody does some testing. Apparently the marketing people on the Pro are different than on the Apex because the runtimes are much more realistic. Flashlight reviews has a review of the 4AA Apex model here:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/pt_apex.htm

Here is the info on the Apex Pro box:

LuxIII High: 1.5 hr regulated, 15 hr total
LuxIII Low: 7 hr regulated, 20 hr total
4 Nichias high: 5.5 hr regulated, 12 hr total
4 Nichias Low: 12 hr regulated, 35 hr total

Advantages:
-Great Apex Design and regulation.
-Great heatsink.
-It is half the weight of the original APEX. You don't even need to use the top strap and it is still quite comfortable.

Problems/dislikes:
- The Inner O-ring on the head unit wasn't placed right and jutted out. I voided the warranty 1/2 hr after I got it to fix this. Hopefully it wasn't damaged.
- 5mm LEDs were not aligned, one was quite off center. I fixed this while I was in there.
- There is strong "spring" in the battery compartment. It takes some force to hold it closed while you align the thumb screw, which also takes a bit of force to tighten. I think the spring is made out of foam so hopefully it will wear in.
- Optics suck, produces a ringy beam with little spill. I have an IMS 17 reflector in my other APEX and it is so much better.
- You have to use a socket wrench and a phillips screwdriver to adjust the pivot tension. It would be nice if all you needed was a flat screwdriver.






Other notes:
- I got the orange to differentiate it from my regular black APEX. However the entire body glows when the light is on. This could be annoying, or a feature. I recommend you stick with black.
- I possibly voided the warranty again by putting in two LiIon RCR 123, Although there were no instruction with the light saying not to do this. In fact there were no instructions at all. :scratchhead: LiIon seems to work just fine. The light isn't any brighter showing that it is indeed buck regulated. Elsewhere on CPF a poster claims that PT said APEX could handle up to 9v and has been running his on a home made LiIon pack. I would have not bought this light had I thought LiIon rechargables were not viable.
- I wish they had used a oversized linear battery pack. This would allow for the use of a 18650 LiIon, and an easy screw on connection.


----------



## cave dave (Oct 26, 2006)

Notes on using LiIon RCR123's

1) You must use *protected* LiIons. The Apex will burn down to at least 4v without dropping out of regulation. This will fry non protected cells.

2) Protected LiIons will cut out with no warning what so ever. Keep an extra light handy. I'm thinking about adding one of those PT Pilot backup coin cell lights to the headband. 

3) My initial test had a burn time on Max of about an hour on 750mAh cells. One cell still read 3.6v when the other kicked off the protection circuit, so I am not sure if that runtime is normal.


----------



## blahblahblah (Oct 26, 2006)

It looks like you're the first with the pro version. I'll be getting two more of these Pro versions as soon as they are more readily available at cheaper pricing. Thank you for the review.


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks for the review! The Pro is pretty interesting... 2xRCR123's seem like a pretty cool way of running the Pro


----------



## Lips (Oct 27, 2006)

I believe the original Apex gets 14 hours of regulated high from e2c Lith batts. Best headlight in my inventory :rock:


----------



## SolarPowered (Oct 27, 2006)

How is the color of the Nichias? I looked at the regular Apex at REI, and the Nichias on that sample were very blue.


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 27, 2006)

well they are white... but all nichias are blue/yellow... wooptie doo :toilet:


----------



## cave dave (Oct 27, 2006)

Well the 5mm are the same color as the ones on my regular Apex. Not as Blue as BD Spot or an older Tikka though. Pretty much par for the course on the Nichia. The Lux actually has a whiter color on the Pro than the 4AA. Its all a bit of a lottery, I would recommend trying before you buy, but I suspect it will be hard to find a place carrying the pro. REI has them at their website but not the stores yet. (at least not the one I went to)


----------



## RGB_LED (Oct 28, 2006)

:goodjob: Thanks for the review cave dave, especially the points about running RCR123's, the o-ring and the reflector issues. 

I have the Apex 4AA and I'm considering replacing the reflector as I too have noticed various rings in the beam as well. I only recently realized that they annoyed me when I began staring at them during one of my night-time trail rides - unfortunately, they proved very distracting. :hairpull:

Did you pick up the reflector at the Sandwich Shop? I'm also assuming that you modded the light yourself to replace the reflector - how difficult / easy was that to do? I'm don't mind voiding the warranty as I am confident the light will function well.

​


----------



## cave dave (Oct 31, 2006)

I picked up a IMS 17 from photonfantastic I believe. Free shipping that way if you buy enough stuff. It was super simple mod. I had to trim the legs off the reflector. Mine is just press fit in. I had intended to tack it in place with some glue but it hasn't dislodged yet. It looks funny because its undersized but it works great. I added some write-rite diffuser to smooth out the beam some more and protect the plastic lens.


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 31, 2006)

The Apex PRO battery pack looks very nice. I m kinda skeptical about having LiIon pressing against the back of my scull especially after reading that some had exploded.


----------



## The-David (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice first right up , I just got the 4AA model and am running it off of lithium AA’s. I though about the Pro model but with all the batterers going  of late, I have a really hard time strapping them to my head till that situation calms down a little. :eeksign:


----------



## moses (Nov 1, 2006)

I was thinking of picking up a couple of Apex Pro or the Black Diamond Icon for a Nov trip. However, with the upcoming Cree, it's hard to sink that $$ for two units when the Cree head lamps will soon have double the lumens for the same power consumption.

Thanks for the reviews though. Good point thought on the lithiums going 'BOOM!' when strapped to one's head in a plastic case. 

Mo


----------



## jar3ds (Nov 1, 2006)

i think the cree LED is the biggest development in LED tech. since I've been into flashlights.... its amazing


----------



## NoFair (Nov 1, 2006)

moses said:


> Thanks for the reviews though. Good point thought on the lithiums going 'BOOM!' when strapped to one's head in a plastic case.
> 
> Mo



The boom incidents have been with regular cr123s not Li-ion. Using protected R123s shouldn't be that bad... 
A plastic case is preferable to metal in a venting with flames scenario...

Sverre

Edit: Looks like a nice light. I'd greatly preferred it if it could take a single 18650 or 17670 though...


----------



## cave dave (Nov 1, 2006)

moses said:


> I was thinking of picking up a couple of Apex Pro or the Black Diamond Icon for a Nov trip. However, with the upcoming Cree, it's hard to sink that $$ for two units when the Cree head lamps will soon have double the lumens for the same power consumption.
> 
> Thanks for the reviews though. Good point thought on the lithiums going 'BOOM!' when strapped to one's head in a plastic case.
> 
> Mo


At least its on the back of my head and there is usually a helmet between me and the light.

Cree? Buy now, Mod later!


----------



## moses (Nov 2, 2006)

Cave Dave,

Regarding Cree, can one simply unsolder a luxeon and replace it with a Cree? I know that the die size is larger and thus less focus which is good by me as I prefer more spill. however, I have no idea how large the Cree's footprint is - can it simply replace a luxeon?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## blahblahblah (Nov 2, 2006)

Dimensions are the widest points on the spec sheet and in millimeters

Cree - page 8 http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf
LxWxH
9.4x7.4x4.3

Luxeon - page 2 http://www.lumileds.com/pdfs/DS45.PDF
14.5x9.6x5.86


----------



## NoFair (Nov 2, 2006)

moses said:


> Cave Dave,
> 
> Regarding Cree, can one simply unsolder a luxeon and replace it with a Cree? I know that the die size is larger and thus less focus which is good by me as I prefer more spill. however, I have no idea how large the Cree's footprint is - can it simply replace a luxeon?
> 
> ...



No. It will probably not be an easy drop in replacement. 
Even a Soul Z-led I tried would not fit, even if the dimensions are almost identical to a luxeon. 
The Luxeon sits it a slot with no room to spare so the slot would have to be modified...

Sverre


----------



## cave dave (Nov 2, 2006)

A little snip, snip here and there on the plastic should remove the centering slot no problem.

however: nothing is ever as easy as it looks.


----------



## crislight01 (May 31, 2007)

...


----------

